# Best GPRS Service in Karnataka



## noja (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is my experience of GPRS service by different service providers in Karnataka. *[Please post your review of service provides in your city. Looking forward to New Delhi and Mumbai Users review]*
I tried Tata Docomo, Idea and Airtel and here are the results.

Tata Docomo
Network= pathetic
Speed= ~10 Kbits/s average
Connectivity= very slow, disconects due to bad network coverage[signal strength]

Idea
Network= very good
Speed= ~64Kbits/s very good, comparable to the lowest speed broadband.
Connectivity = excellent, never disconnects even with low signal strength

Airtel 
Network= Excelent
Speed= 1Kbits/s Pathetic
Connectivity= Pathetic, disconnects all the time even with full signal strength. Does not even re connect easily.


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 2, 2011)

noja said:


> Airtel
> Network= Excelent
> Speed= 1Kbits/s Pathetic
> Connectivity= Pathetic, disconnects all the time even with full signal strength. Does not even re connect easily.




r u sure about the speed of airtel..?? 1Kbits/s  is almost no connectivity..!!


----------



## noja (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah keeps disconnecting. And very slow. Keep now that this is only for karnataka and not rest of india.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

> Idea Network= very good
> Speed= ~64Kbits/s very good,
> comparable to the lowest speed
> broadband.
> ...



Speeds seem terribly high. 
how is Vodafone there?

here in Assam Vodafones the fastest.

gives speed similar to Idea there.

Here Relaince is the slowest.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 3, 2011)

^^ m getting a voda soon. Reliance have no GPRS since 2 month (this is a special case) & with Airtel most of the day i can't visit forum.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

> ^^ m getting a voda soon. Reliance
> have no GPRS since 2 month (this is a
> special case) & with Airtel most of the
> day i can't visit forum.


 m using this forum through Vodafone Live and Opera Mini 6 and you can see how cofortable I am to browse the forum[other than typing long posts in a non qwerty keypad]


----------



## just_asim (Apr 6, 2011)

r u sure about the Airtel speed?
As I'm also in Karnataka ..and Airtel never gave me such a low speed...
Can you tell the package details for Idea?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 7, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> m using this forum through Vodafone Live and Opera Mini 6 and you can see how cofortable I am to browse the forum[other than typing long posts in a non qwerty keypad]



sorry, no Voda for me. Android market won't open on vodafone live. needs VMC which cost a lot. will stick to Airtel


----------



## noja (Apr 8, 2011)

just_asim said:


> r u sure about the Airtel speed?
> As I'm also in Karnataka ..and Airtel never gave me such a low speed...
> Can you tell the package details for Idea?



I live in udupi district of karnataka. a friend of mine lives in dharwad and he gets very good speed on airtel there. seems like my area has a lot of 2g traffic.


----------



## just_asim (Apr 10, 2011)

noja said:


> I live in udupi district of karnataka. a friend of mine lives in dharwad and he gets very good speed on airtel there. seems like my area has a lot of 2g traffic.



ya, that may be the case with you...
Can you tell me the package details..


----------



## noja (Apr 11, 2011)

rupee 98 plan on idea with daily usage limit of 100 mb for 30 days.
rupee 98 plan on airtel with 2gb monthly usage


----------



## rajeevk (Apr 11, 2011)

Well I am also using Idea 98 GPRS prepaid plan in Patna but I had never got such a high speed. Max. speed I got is 10-11 kb/s. For mobile this speed is ok but for PC it is pathetic.


----------



## PraKs (Apr 11, 2011)

Karnataka may have highest number of GPRS users due to IT people.

If everyone will use GPRS, Any network will go down


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

PraKs said:
			
		

> If everyone will use GPRS, Any network will go down


 Here in Assam, Reliance probably has lowest number of GPRS users but still we get an amazing speed of 1 mb per day


Reliance is THE WORST in Assam. Nothing can beat it. I dont know how they manage to achieve this.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 14, 2011)

Dude, Airtel GPRS is what Is keeping me alive .

Here is the thing , I am new to Bangalore and i have no permanent place to settle down so in my friends laptop I use Airtel GPRS . I read a lot of forums and lots of footie websites and I use lots of internet.

Connectivity : If you have a 3G phone better select the network as 2G . Do that If you want good speed on the GPRS/ EDGE.

Signal : I get great coverage in both 2G and 3G. 

Speed : I get 56-70 Kbps when I use it between 10am to 10 pm. At night I get around 118 Kbps ( Not download  ). 

Plan : 2GB 98/- . I End up finishing 1.8GB . I download occasional songs from Ares also .

What I use : I have Facebook always opened . I connect to Twitter using Tweetdeck which remains connected all the time . I use Skype also at the same time . 

With these 3 open all the time I can surf one more website at decent speed but when you open 2 , It will start crying .

I have heared that Voda is also good here . I also have docomo as in my other phone which sucks to the core . Only good thing about that is 2p/1sec International Calling at 27 a month . 

PS : With all due respect , Udipi district is not even half of Bangalore leave alone Karnataka .


----------



## noja (Apr 16, 2011)

I know that but lately airtel speed has declined here so I was forced to use idea.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 16, 2011)

I am online because of Airtel !


----------



## 123shree (Apr 16, 2011)

noja said:


> I live in udupi district of karnataka. a friend of mine lives in dharwad and he gets very good speed on airtel there. seems like my area has a lot of 2g traffic.



I too live in Udupi district of Karnataka and I am also facing the same problem with Airtel. Getting 2-3kB/s. Idea is better here...


----------



## noja (Apr 17, 2011)

I wonder how airtel 3g works here. 1gb for 15k lol


----------



## Scorpion (Apr 17, 2011)

am moving to bangalore next month, please suggest me a good network with
1)Good connectivity
2)Cheap STD call rates.

dont want to hijack this thread, but any suggestion?


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 18, 2011)

Docomo and Uninor has very cheap call rates but there connectivity is poor . I use docomo and it hardly runs the Internet and I will ditch it soon . 

Airtel and Vodafone are the way to go in " Bangalore " if you want a great network . Stay away from Airtel 3G.


----------

